# Halloween Costumes



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Joslyn (Oct 20, 2014)

Majr creativity!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


>




All very creative, but, this simplelist one is my favorite. I love it creeps me more than the others for sure.  LOL!


----------



## Justme (Oct 20, 2014)

They are truly ghastly, you would have to be sick to wear anything like that. Halloween is an unpleasant festival we could do without, imo.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, there really are some very unpleasant sick minds out there that the world could do without.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, that Nicholson one is great! He looks just like him!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

Halloween is a pagan festival..and has no place here..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

Halloween..

http://www.halloweenhistory.org/


I have fat kids come to my door asking for candies....

I feel like saying ''wouldn't you like some cottage cheese and crackers instead?''


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Halloween..
> 
> http://www.halloweenhistory.org/
> 
> ...




Its very simple,DONT ANSWER THE DOOR if you dont care for halloween.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Halloween is a pagan festival..and has no place here..




So is Xmas and Thanksgiving if you want to put it that way.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Its very simple,DONT ANSWER THE DOOR if you dont care for halloween.



I like to see who is going to bombard my house with raw eggs..I'm sure it much be must more fun than getting a candy bar..

Whichever way you put it, it is begging at your door..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2014)

I just don't answer the door the majority of times.

When I do, the kids get nuts or fruit, they are not impressed..LOL


I have to admit tho' those costumes are extremely imaginative and creative, but please God don't let anyone come to MY door wearing one, I'd have a heart attack! :aargh:


----------



## oakapple (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the 'here comes Johnny' outfit, but as for the others, yuk!
My grandson likes Halloween, so I make a cake to take to his house, and he enjoys handing out sweets to the children at the door, then we go with him to suitable neighbours so that he can have some too [although he never wants them once we are home, he just likes the idea of it and the fun involved.]We all dress up [but only as witches, cats, etc.]Where they live there are lots of young families who put out lighted pumpkins on the drive, so you know they are 'friendly' to the idea of Halloween. If A house doesn't have this, or any other Halloween stuff out, then it's an unwritten rule not to call there.He gets a great kick out of the whole thing, and it's a part of his social calendar of events.:ghost:


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I like to see who is going to bombard my house with raw eggs..I'm sure it much be must more fun than getting a candy bar..
> 
> Whichever way you put it, it is *begging at your door*..



So are the girl scouts and kids from school trying to raise money.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> So is Xmas and Thanksgiving if you want to put it that way.



... and Easter and Valentine's Day ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2014)

Even as a kid, I was never big on Halloween, I remember going to a party once, and being allowed to trick-or-treat with a few friends one time.  My mother, even back then, did not approve of my knocking on doors.  Living in the city, with some apartment buildings, etc., it was likely a little more dangerous than a small town or suburb.  If folks want to dress up, I don't care, just not for me.

I do give out candy though every Halloween.  My light stays on until either the candy runs out, or it's so late that only older teens from other neighborhoods start knocking.  They're dropped off by the car load, and then picked up a block or two away.  I mostly do it for the young kids who live by me.  Already had to replace some candy, bought it too early and we broke into too many bags.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ah......the advantages of living in a 55 or over community.:sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Ah......the advantages of living in a 55 or over community.:sentimental:



Yeah, but handing out prunes and little bottles of Pepto-Bismol?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 20, 2014)

IMO (and my wife).........NO WAY could go without it. We've almost got our costumes ready to go. 



Justme said:


> They are truly ghastly, you would have to be sick to wear anything like that. Halloween is an unpleasant festival we could do without, imo.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 20, 2014)

Love Christmas (note the spelling) and Thanksgiving. 



Davey Jones said:


> So is Xmas and Thanksgiving if you want to put it that way.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 20, 2014)

Those Pagans sure started some very popular celebration that so many folks seem to recognize and honor.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 20, 2014)

In our community in the subdivisions if the porch light is on, it means that that house is inviteing you to trick or treat. If it is not, then they are not prepared to hand out candy.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 21, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Those Pagans sure started some very popular celebration that so many folks seem to recognize and honor.


   We need all the fun we can get!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 21, 2014)

Especially here, it's a gloomy cloudy country.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> So are the girl scouts and kids from school trying to raise money.



Not here there aren't..I have had trick or treat persons asking me for money..for them!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2014)




----------

